# Frozen Few



## wittdog

Ok Griff I’ve been thinking about the whole frozen few thing…My suggestion is to do it super bowl weekend. It’s the beginning of Feb so that should fill in our frozen part. Now whats going to be the criteria? Temp wise and cooking? I think the heat source needs to be charcoal or wood…No fun if it’s set I and forget it….What type of categories are we looking at? We talking traditional Q or anything outside goes? Garnish? Plated pics with other stuff? Anyone have any thoughts.
	I could talk to the guy that does my tshirts and have him make up some frozen few shirts if we had enough people to order them….


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Sounds like fun, I'm in. And NO Dave I won't use the gasser!


----------



## Griff

wittdog, I'm definately in as well. I like your choice of dates. It's a good weekend for Q anyway. The tricky parts, like you suggested, are the criteria. I'm thinking a pic with snow on the ground, or an outside temp of 32 or colder. Trust me, neither should be a problem for me or the Canuks, but what do you guys think it should be for the rest of you. At least one catagory should be "low and slow" and it must be wood or charcoal. T shirts are a great idea.

Who do you think we should get to be judge(s)?


----------



## wittdog

Griff said:
			
		

> wittdog, I'm definately in as well. I like your choice of dates. It's a good weekend for Q anyway. The tricky parts, like you suggested, are the criteria. I'm thinking a pic with snow on the ground, or an outside temp of 32 or colder. Trust me, neither should be a problem for me or the Canuks, but what do you guys think it should be for the rest of you. At least one catagory should be "low and slow" and it must be wood or charcoal. T shirts are a great idea.
> 
> Who do you think we should get to be judge(s)?


The warm weather southern guys  
We get enought people that are willing to PAY for shirts..that is the key work around here....
Anyone else interested..feel free to chime in with your thoughts.


----------



## Bruce B

What are we doing?


----------



## Griff

witt and I have been throwing around the idea of a virtual contest called the Frozen Few. Basically you have to cook in a northern clime in the dead of winter to qualify and send pics to the judges. After that the details get fuzzy.


----------



## john pen

Id be in for giggles...


----------



## DaleP

It is cold here in the winter so Im in!


----------



## Cliff H.

I love Q'n in the dead of winter.


----------



## Puff1

I'm in. Let me know the details 8)


----------



## Adrienne1

Sounds like a blast (of bitter cold air!!)

We'll be Smokin' in our Igloo    and will forward the pics to prove it!


----------



## Bruce B

john pen said:
			
		

> Id be in for giggles...



John do you live in a northern climate?


----------



## Griff

Bruce, that's the conundrum here. How north do you have to be to cook in the Frozen Few? We'd welcome any thoughts and I'm sure we'll have a really cool T-shirt.


----------



## Cliff H.

I would have to wait until the ONE day that temps fall below 20 before I could cook.


----------



## Guest

I'm in but Virginia and the beautiful Global Warming doesn't give us tons of snow anymore. I do cook all year long in the dead of winter. Could I hold up a thermometer showing it's cold if'n I gots no snow?

I can chip in fer shirts if needed too.

Keep us posted


----------



## wittdog

Gota be 32* or below and or snow like Griff said I think...That time of year it might be cool enough for Cappy to cook outside   8)


----------



## john pen

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":2siy3wnl]Id be in for giggles...



John do you live in a northern climate?   [/quote:2siy3wnl]

I HATE WINTER...THERE, I  SAID IT..R U HAPPY ????  [smilie=a_cry.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy

john pen said:
			
		

> Id be in for giggles...



I didn't think giggles was a category  :roll:


----------



## SteerCrazy

wittdog said:
			
		

> Gota be 32* or below and or snow like Griff said I think...That time of year it might be cool enough for Cappy to cook outside   8)



I'd be in but I'll have to check the farmers almanac to see what the temps are around here in February. The spicewine wouldn't have a problem holdin heat


----------



## Puff1

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":18hmh6oh][quote="john pen":18hmh6oh]Id be in for giggles...



John do you live in a northern climate?   [/quote:18hmh6oh]

I HATE WINTER...THERE, I  SAID IT..R U HAPPY ????  [smilie=a_cry.gif][/quote:18hmh6oh]


----------



## Guest

Anything below 70 degrees sucks.

Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## wittdog

We are trying to work out the details and looking for sponsers for the Frozen Few…anyone interested in competing or donations for prizes let us know. Right know we are looking at an entrance fee of $20-25 (I think) and that would cover the cost of the Frozen Few T shirts and your entrance fee. We are going to try to make this a fun contest but have some nice prizes.


----------



## Forkin Pork

HOT DOG! ............. My first competition and I don't even have to leave my yard.  [smilie=a_bravo.gif] 
Count me innnnn!
 [smilie=a_flyaway.gif]  [smilie=a_bigteeth.gif]  [smilie=a_biggrin.gif]  [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=bowdown.gif]  [smilie=a_yumdumdoodledum.gif]  [smilie=imslow.gif]   Sorry guys ... I'm very emotional right now!


----------



## Puff1

Seems that way.
More of a challenge battleing single digits 8)


----------



## Rag1

I can see it now, with Surfinsapo and JB spreading 7/11 bags of ice around their patios wearing shorts and tank tops.


----------



## Puff1

LOL!
I'd rather be down there doing that, than up here dealing with winter


----------



## Forkin Pork

I'll be ready for this challenge.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Why don't you just make it a "Virtual Contest" and leave the weather portion out.  What if it's 70* in NY or AK on the day of the cook?  Not likely but possible.  In either case I'd like to be in on this.


----------



## Griff

Larry

witt and I are working on the rules which we hope to post early next week after witt gets back from the Jack. Hang tight until they get posted. Then let us know what tweaks you think they need. Thanks.


----------



## Diva Q

I am in.


----------



## Smokey_Joe

*I'm thinking a current newspaper front page in the picture
would/should be required also to avoid older pictures.*


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Why don't you just make it a "Virtual Contest" and leave the weather portion out.  What if it's 70* in NY or AK on the day of the cook?  Not likely but possible.  In either case I'd like to be in on this.


No contests for you!!  One year!


----------



## Puff1

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> *I'm thinking a current newspaper front page in the picture
> would/should be required also to avoid older pictures.*


This isn't what you're implying but I took this last Feb. on a brisket cook  

(I must be nuts!  ) (Or addicted to Q'in  )


----------



## Unity

Puff said:
			
		

> (I must be nuts!  ) (Or addicted to Q'in  )


A person _can_ be both.   

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1

Unity said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I must be nuts!  ) (Or addicted to Q'in  )
> 
> 
> 
> A person _can_ be both.
> 
> --John  8)
Click to expand...

True dat


----------



## swampdaddysbbq

*We're In*

Count on another Canadian team. Swampdaddys Bbq is up for the challenge.
Good luck to you teams from the South. And remember, Swampdaddy loves to cook with a Blonde.


----------



## LarryWolfe

*Re: We're In*



			
				swampdaddysbbq said:
			
		

> Count on another Canadian team. Swampdaddys Bbq is up for the challenge.
> Good luck to you teams from the South. And remember, *Swampdaddy loves to cook with a Blonde*.



Rule #1 - Swampdaddy must share pic's of his blonde!


----------



## swampdaddysbbq

Attention Wolfe:

Everybody wants to spend time with my blonde! Not only is she refreshing, she's very supportive too!


----------



## swampdaddysbbq

...and you should see her brisket!!   lol

(my signature dish is swamp daddy's blonde brisket)


----------



## 007bond-jb

Rag said:
			
		

> I can see it now, with Surfinsapo and JB spreading 7/11 bags of ice around their patios wearing shorts and tank tops.



 :ROFL 
 I have a couple of DJ snow machines So, do that qualify me?

Sorry I only drops below 35 here once every 100 years  8)


----------



## BBQcure

If you are looking for others, I would love to do it.

My ideas would be

no pellet smokers
no guru's
nothing that can be set and forget it. 
no cooking under protection. if it snows than so be it. 
imagine you are cooking on the 40 yard line of a Bills game in February. that is what you have to work with. Nothing says bbq like wearing a bellaclava. lol
I would like to see an over night cook if possible so the elements become a factor. nothing like stoking the charcoal at 3:30 am in the middle of February with your bare feet inside your running shoes and a jacket on protecting your bare legs



how about one dish we all do with sides. Something different than the competition meats. I would suggest a clog. I have never cooked one but if Steve Reichelin can do it I can. 

also maybe something that takes a few hours or might be an anything butt catagory and you can do what you want

Tim


----------



## Uncle Bubba

I suggest chicken...has to be white and dark meat with at least 7 pieces of each.  Hmmn...where can I get a picture of that???????????  

Seriously, I'm in for whatever.

What are you going to use for judging criteria?  Do you have to be in t-shirts and shorts for the picture?  Should require picture of pit thermometer.  No electronics. Just wood/charcoal and good 'ole drafting and fire control...like it should be all the time.  

How about a finger foods category since it's superbowl weekend...wait, I'll be watching the Cowboys play.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

pressuretreatedsmoker said:
			
		

> If you are looking for others, I would love to do it.
> 
> My ideas would be
> 
> no pellet smokers
> no guru's
> nothing that can be set and forget it.
> no cooking under protection. if it snows than so be it.
> imagine you are cooking on the *40 yard line of a Bills game in February*. that is what you have to work with. Nothing says bbq like wearing a bellaclava. lol
> I would like to see an over night cook if possible so the elements become a factor. nothing like stoking the charcoal at 3:30 am in the middle of February with your bare feet inside your running shoes and a jacket on protecting your bare legs
> 
> 
> 
> how about one dish we all do with sides. Something different than the competition meats. I would suggest a clog. I have never cooked one but if Steve Reichelin can do it I can.
> 
> also maybe something that takes a few hours or might be an anything butt catagory and you can do what you want
> 
> Tim



Bills playing in February...now that's funny stuff right there.            [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## BBQcure

Well I walked straight on into that one.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I suggest chicken...has to be white and dark meat with at least 7 pieces of each.  Hmmn...where can I get a picture of that???????????
> 
> Seriously, I'm in for whatever.
> 
> What are you going to use for judging criteria?  Do you have to be in t-shirts and shorts for the picture?  Should require picture of pit thermometer.  No electronics. *Just wood/charcoal and good 'ole drafting and fire control...like it should be all the time.  *How about a finger foods category since it's superbowl weekend...wait, I'll be watching the Cowboys play.



And no gas assist, insulated fireboxes, or tuning plates either!  

With all these restrictions will there be anyone left whose pit qualifies?  

Allright let the flaming begin!


----------



## Bruce B

pressuretreatedsmoker said:
			
		

> If you are looking for others, I would love to do it.
> 
> My ideas would be
> 
> no pellet smokers
> no guru's
> nothing that can be set and forget it.
> no cooking under protection. if it snows than so be it.
> imagine you are cooking on the 40 yard line of a Bills game in February. that is what you have to work with. Nothing says bbq like wearing a bellaclava. lol
> I would like to see an over night cook if possible so the elements become a factor. nothing like stoking the charcoal at 3:30 am in the middle of February with your bare feet inside your running shoes and a jacket on protecting your bare legs
> 
> 
> 
> how about one dish we all do with sides. Something different than the competition meats. I would suggest a clog. I have never cooked one but if Steve Reichelin can do it I can.
> 
> also maybe something that takes a few hours or *might be an anything butt catagory *and you can do what you want
> 
> Tim



...an anything but or a chef's choice; I know a guys who does some mean ABT's for Chef's Choice.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":178vhmrh]I suggest chicken...has to be white and dark meat with at least 7 pieces of each.  Hmmn...where can I get a picture of that???????????
> 
> Seriously, I'm in for whatever.
> 
> What are you going to use for judging criteria?  Do you have to be in t-shirts and shorts for the picture?  Should require picture of pit thermometer.  No electronics. *Just wood/charcoal and good 'ole drafting and fire control...like it should be all the time.  *How about a finger foods category since it's superbowl weekend...wait, I'll be watching the Cowboys play.



And no gas assist, insulated fireboxes, or tuning plates either!  

With all these restrictions will there be anyone left whose pit qualifies?  

Allright let the flaming begin!  [/quote:178vhmrh]

I'll use my "other Klose".  ...as you can too.


----------



## Bruce B

Will your other Klose hold all that chicken?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking a current newspaper front page in the picture
> would/should be required also to avoid older pictures.*
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't what you're implying but I took this last Feb. on a brisket cook
> 
> (I must be nuts!  ) (Or addicted to Q'in  )
Click to expand...


SJ is right, picture of that days newspaper


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Smokey_Joe":mdya4ua6]*I'm thinking a current newspaper front page in the picture
> would/should be required also to avoid older pictures.*
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't what you're implying but I took this last Feb. on a brisket cook
> 
> (I must be nuts!  ) (Or addicted to Q'in  )
Click to expand...


SJ is right, picture of that days newspaper[/quote:mdya4ua6]

You didn't say it has to be where your're from.
Griff, I'll need the front page of your local paper the day of the contest bud


----------



## woodman3222

Dont you just love humid weather.



			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking a current newspaper front page in the picture
> would/should be required also to avoid older pictures.*
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't what you're implying but I took this last Feb. on a brisket cook
> 
> (I must be nuts!  ) (Or addicted to Q'in  )
Click to expand...


----------



## Rag1

Man, you guys are demanding.....Why not restrict it to starting with a live animal, pile of fire wood and naked. Kill the animal, wear the skin and cook it over a wood fire. 
Actually, that sounds kind of cool (kinky). Have to do it with something other than a chicken.


----------



## Puff1




----------



## Christopher1

Rag said:
			
		

> Man, you guys are demanding.....Why not restrict it to starting with a live animal, pile of fire wood and naked. Kill the animal, wear the skin and cook it over a wood fire.
> Actually, that sounds kind of cool (kinky). Have to do it with something other than a chicken.



If this is the format.... I'm in!


----------



## Woodman1

I've cooked for the Super Bowl party I go to three years running. I'm in!


----------



## Puff1

Woodman said:
			
		

> I've cooked for the Super Bowl party I go to three years running. I'm in!


We're talking about cooking outside :roll:


----------



## john pen

I cook outside year around...Thats why good made alcohol...


----------



## Puff1

john pen said:
			
		

> I cook outside year around...Thats why good made alcohol...



That's ....uh......"good" John   

Havin' a few are we?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Puff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cook outside year around...Thats why good made alcohol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ....uh......"good" John
> 
> Havin' a few are we?
Click to expand...


Thats funny right there.  I don't care who you are.


----------



## john pen

Puff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cook outside year around...Thats why good made alcohol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ....uh......"good" John
> 
> Havin' a few are we?
Click to expand...


No, just ...aw forget it..no matter what I say.....


----------



## Molson

We'll more than likely be in. Witt, we should get together to do this.  Paper Rock Scissors for the location (its colder here!)


----------



## wittdog

Molson said:
			
		

> We'll more than likely be in. Witt, we should get together to do this.  Paper Rock Scissors for the location (its colder here!)


Yeah but super bowl sunday is my religous holiday.....you are welcome to come down...Bruce is thinking about it..John Pen knows where I live...I think :P  and anyone else is welcome..


----------



## john pen

wittdog said:
			
		

> Molson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll more than likely be in. Witt, we should get together to do this.  Paper Rock Scissors for the location (its colder here!)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but super bowl sunday is my religous holiday.....you are welcome to come down...Bruce is thinking about it..John Pen knows where I live...I think :P  and anyone else is welcome..
Click to expand...


We would'nt have to watch the game, would we ?


----------



## wittdog

john pen said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll more than likely be in. Witt, we should get together to do this.  Paper Rock Scissors for the location (its colder here!)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but super bowl sunday is my religous holiday.....you are welcome to come down...Bruce is thinking about it..John Pen knows where I live...I think :P  and anyone else is welcome..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We would'nt have to watch the game, would we ?
Click to expand...

You could watch Figure skating...


----------



## john pen

wittdog said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll more than likely be in. Witt, we should get together to do this.  Paper Rock Scissors for the location (its colder here!)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but super bowl sunday is my religous holiday.....you are welcome to come down...Bruce is thinking about it..John Pen knows where I live...I think :P  and anyone else is welcome..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We would'nt have to watch the game, would we ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could watch Figure skating...
Click to expand...


Ladies in tights....Ya, that'd work..you supplying beer  ?


----------



## wittdog

With you coming I always supply the beer...when lola comes alone ....she brings beer...let me know if you are in..I've got an  
and another    been a while since I've seen a keg in a snow bank...


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> With you coming I always supply the beer...when lola comes alone ....she brings beer...let me know if you are in..I've got an
> and another    been a while since I've seen a keg in a snow bank...


I'm there!


----------



## Christopher1

It's supposed to hit the freezing mark here tonight. I should be taking my car to get its summer tires off, instead I'm cooking 6 butts.

Priorities!


----------



## Puff1

Christopher said:
			
		

> It's supposed to hit the freezing mark here tonight. I should be taking my car to get its summer tires off, instead I'm cooking 6 butts.
> 
> Priorities!


YES!  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## DATsBBQ

OK, read 5 pages, still haven't read the rules. I suggest having snow in the background or falling for qualification purposes.

[/img]


----------



## Griff

Frozen Few Rules (draft 2)

This is a fun virtual bbq winter competition. It is primarily for those of us that cook in the dead of winter, real northern winter. In the event your local conditions do not qualify for winter conditions, say an unexpected warm snap, you will be disqualified and automatically entered in the â€œWimp categoryâ€


----------



## DATsBBQ

Griff said:
			
		

> Frozen Few Rules (draft 2)
> Judges will be Captain Morgan, JB, and we a*re waiting on acceptance from the third and final judge*. The judges will determine winners based solely on the photos submitted. The judges’ decision will be final, even if arbitrary or capricious.
> 
> We welcome any other comments.



Since I have hosted 3 of contests for the Texas BBQ Forum in the last 10 months (we call em Throw Downs), if your third judge elects not to judge, I volunteer my services. It would be fun to be on the Judging side of things.

In any case, best wishes on the contest


----------



## Greg Rempe

Griff, either you or Dave should come on the show next Tuesday to promote the contest and go over the rules...prizes...and so on!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

wittdog said:
			
		

> Molson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll more than likely be in. Witt, we should get together to do this.  Paper Rock Scissors for the location (its colder here!)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but super bowl sunday is my religous holiday.....you are welcome to come down...Bruce is thinking about it..John Pen knows where I live...I think :P  and anyone else is welcome..
Click to expand...


Dave, I believe our sales meeting is on 2/4-2/5 in Rochester so I might come up for the big day since I'd have to come up the next day anyways.  May as well hang at the Kennel even though Bruce is going to be there.    Maybe Puff can make it... [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## wittdog

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll more than likely be in. Witt, we should get together to do this.  Paper Rock Scissors for the location (its colder here!)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but super bowl sunday is my religous holiday.....you are welcome to come down...Bruce is thinking about it..John Pen knows where I live...I think :P  and anyone else is welcome..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave, I believe our sales meeting is on 2/4-2/5 in Rochester so I might come up for the big day since I'd have to come up the next day anyways.  May as well hang at the Kennel even though Bruce is going to be there.    Maybe Puff can make it... [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]
Click to expand...

That sounds good let me kow.


----------



## LarryWolfe

I think you'd get more participants if you were more lenient on Rule #2........


----------



## Bruce B

This keeps up, you're gonna need a bigger pit.


----------



## DaleP

It can be 60 degrees here or -10. If you dont like the weather in Kentucky stick around, it will change.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I hope the organizers will make sure this is a blind judging, which is kind of wierd in a photo contest.


----------



## wittdog

Yes it will be a blind judging


----------



## Unity

wittdog said:
			
		

> Yes it will be a blind judging


This all makes me think of Alice's Restaurant.  :roll: 

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1

How can a blind person judge?? :?


----------



## Captain Morgan

You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant.


Exceptin' Alice.


----------



## john pen

"This song is called Alice's Restaurant, and it's about Alice, and the
restaurant, but Alice's Restaurant is not the name of the restaurant,
that's just the name of the song, and that's why I called the song Alice's
Restaurant."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_7C0QGkiVo


----------



## Griff

Frozen Few update:

The third, and final, judge just accepted. The judging panel is a stellar group comprised of Cap'n Morgan, JB, and Helen Paradise. Thanks for the offer Dats.


----------



## DATsBBQ

And a fine panel of Judges it is   Who gives the instructions to the jury, er judges


----------



## john pen

_If any of the judges have a paypal acct, could they pm me the address please...._


What ? I was just thinking with the holidays coming and whatnot...


----------



## wittdog

We will be posting the rules for the Frozen Few in the near future…anyone that wants to enter send me a PM and I’ll get back to you with my mailing addy…


----------



## DATsBBQ

Is there a date in mind? This time of year I can be frozen one day and thawed the next.


----------



## wittdog

Superbowl weekend..We have heard from a few sponsors...anyone else interested in donating a prize let us know..
So far we have a certain..Alaskan law firm, Wolfe Rub, The sausage maker, and smokinlicous.


----------



## Griff

Frozen Few Rules (almost final version)

This is a fun virtual bbq winter competition. It is primarily for those of us that cook in the dead of winter, real northern winter. In the event your local conditions do not qualify for winter conditions, say an unexpected warm snap, you will be disqualified and automatically entered in the â€œSouthern Comfortâ€


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'd like each entrant to post a pic their entry with that day's newspaper, date showing, to make sure it's not a past cook.


----------



## Diva Q

that is a great idea. 

Good rules.


----------



## wittdog

My gut says NO to the FE....time to get the Egg out....


----------



## Rob D.

brian j said:
			
		

> on rule #2,...the pic being judged simply as a food pic or is a pic representative of the entire frozen few experience acceptable (i.e. food, beer, friends, etc.)?


 
i'm also looking for some clarification....is this gonna just end up being who can take the prettiest food pic, or the overall package of braving the elements with some nice lookin' grub?

Rob


----------



## Diva Q

wittdog said:
			
		

> My gut says NO to the FE....time to get the Egg out....



What about a Traeger


----------



## Unity

Griff said:
			
		

> Unity will shortly let us know what *email address to mail the photo to*, and then he will re-post on BBQ Central.


That would be jgdouglas AT comcast DOT net 

--John  8)
Authorized "Frozen Few" BBQ Competition Re-Poster
"Frozen Few" is an Official BBQ Central (BBQC) Sanctioned Event


----------



## 007bond-jb

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'd like each entrant to post a pic their entry with that day's newspaper, date showing, to make sure it's not a past cook.



 digital cameras can time & date stamp photos, a news paper page is a good way also... how bout both?


----------



## LarryWolfe

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":yr5m959s]I'd like each entrant to post a pic their entry with that day's newspaper, date showing, to make sure it's not a past cook.



 digital cameras can time & date stamp photos, a news paper page is a good way also... how bout both?[/quote:yr5m959s]

Scotty could Photoshop a picture of a cook taken ten years ago with todays newspaper and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.  Same thing with the time and date stamp on the camera.  Get caught up with Technology.................................*BOY*   :roll:


----------



## 007bond-jb

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":3hwi419r][quote="Captain Morgan":3hwi419r]I'd like each entrant to post a pic their entry with that day's newspaper, date showing, to make sure it's not a past cook.



 digital cameras can time & date stamp photos, a news paper page is a good way also... how bout both?[/quote:3hwi419r]

Scotty could Photoshop a picture of a cook taken ten years ago with todays newspaper and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.  Same thing with the time and date stamp on the camera.  Get caught up with Technology.................................*BOY*   :roll:[/quote:3hwi419r]

Ok Paw Paw, then everyone should send JB Cappy & Helen a finish box


----------



## LarryWolfe

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":33c8zww3][quote="007bond-jb":33c8zww3][quote="Captain Morgan":33c8zww3]I'd like each entrant to post a pic their entry with that day's newspaper, date showing, to make sure it's not a past cook.



 digital cameras can time & date stamp photos, a news paper page is a good way also... how bout both?[/quote:33c8zww3]

Scotty could Photoshop a picture of a cook taken ten years ago with todays newspaper and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.  Same thing with the time and date stamp on the camera.  Get caught up with Technology.................................*BOY*   :roll:[/quote:33c8zww3]

Ok Paw Paw, then everyone should send JB Cappy & Helen a finish box [/quote:33c8zww3]

Good idea JB!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

I'm in like skin.


----------



## wittdog

We have extended the dead line for entry to the Frozen Few…till Dec 14


----------



## wittdog

Frozen Few Shirts are in…they will be getting mailed out this week…..


----------



## woodman3222

They look good.


----------



## Puff1

Those look great.
I put on a few lbs. since I ordered.....hope it fits


----------



## Unity

Everybody's put on a few pounds, Puff. This is an eating club.

--John


----------



## Woodman1

Glad this thing ain't THIS weekend! 5 degree low projected for Saturday with a 60% chance of snow!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Bruce B

Woodman said:
			
		

> Glad this thing ain't THIS weekend! 5 degree low projected for Saturday with a 60% chance of snow!!!!!!!! :roll:



You'd probably end up doing a catering job and not be able to cook anyway.


----------



## Woodman1

I AM doing a catering job! I am just photographing it!!!!


----------



## wittdog

http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?February-E
Don't forget to call the 1800 number and schedule a time for your Frozen Few interview


----------

